# Howdy Y'All.



## bobbobbbq (May 15, 2014)

Afternoon ladies and gents. I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Rob an ex soldier turned petrol tanker driver and I live in sunny Southend-on-sea. Iv been dabbling with smoking for about a year and am now starting to attempt to up my game. I love to smoke babybacks which are kind of an addiction for me ;-) I like to spend time perfecting my BBQ dry rubs and my BBQ sauce and also coming up with new flavour combos to try out on my friends and family. My next step is building my own super smoker in my back garden and then smoking pork butts and one day half hogs lol.

Thanks for having me.

Rob.


----------



## osprey2 (May 15, 2014)

Welcome Rob. Great bunch of people on here and very helpful.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (May 16, 2014)

Hello Rob.  Glad to have you in the "family".  You mentioned a "super smoker".  Have a look through the fridge/freezer section in smoker builds.  It is totally sealed and insulated.  You can smoke in the rain.  Perfect for the great British summers.  Just a thought.  You know where to find me if I can help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

